# I can't get on SMF using IE?



## DanMcG (Apr 30, 2011)

Stating about Wednesday went I attempt to get on SMF  it just says "connecting".  then after some time I get the  *Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage*

Right now I'm using Firefox and it works normal.

Every other site and forum I visit works normally and loads fast

Someone suggested I clear my cache and cookies which I did with no difference.

Any other suggestions/ idea's

Thanks, Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2011)

None of the problems that have been affecting this site during the upgrades seem to be a problem with Chrome. It's free & fast. Give it a try.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 30, 2011)

What version of IE are you using? I'm still using version 8 and not having any problems connecting


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I'm Ver.7. but for the life of me I can't remember how to find that info. also XP if it makes a differance.

Weird thing is I just clicked on SMF in my favorites page (like I always do) and it popped right up. Go figure.


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm using IE 9 and not having any problems. You can find the version info under Help and then About.

Joe


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow that was simple. Thanks Joe, looks like I be an IE 8, and like I said since I originally posted it seems o be working fine....Maybe they heard me.


----------

